# CIS cup Scotland 28-29 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 28, 2008)

Dundee U. v Dunfermline

28/10/2008 19:45 GMT
  1.50 3.60 6.00 All Bets (13) 
Falkirk v Inverness

28/10/2008 19:45 GMT
  2.20 3.20 2.90 All Bets (13) 
Rangers v Hamilton

28/10/2008 19:45 GMT
  1.15 6.00 15.00 All Bets (13) 
Kilmarnock v Celtic

29/10/2008 19:45 GMT
  6.50 3.75 1.45 All Bets (20)


----------

